# ماكينة cnc من تصميمى وتصنيعى :)



## hanysabra (5 يونيو 2006)

اخوانى الكرام شاركونى النجاح
لقد وفقنى الله لعمل ماكينة للحفر على الخشب والبلاستيك تعمل بالكمبيوتر 
وهذا رابط لصور الماكينة وفيديو لها 
http://cnc.nuke5star.com
بعض الاعمال الخاصة بها
http://cnc.nuke5star.com/newpics
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## حنين فلسطين (5 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك أخي هاني

هذا ما نريده ونتمناه من شبابنا العربي المسلم

أن يكون مبدعا دائما وسباقا إلى العلم والإبداع

تهانيي القلبية لك وإلى الأمام وعين الله ترعاك

مع تحيات: أختك/ حنين فلسطين


----------



## السوهاجي (6 يونيو 2006)

الله ينور عليك والي الامام 
ودعنا نري المزيد


----------



## شعاع الشمس (7 يونيو 2006)

*ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

ألف مبروك أخونا هاني وتهانينا القلبية بهذاالإنجاز
شيء طيب أن نرى من شبابنا من يبدع بيديه وعقله، نرجو لك المزيد من التقدم وكذلك تطوير ماقمت به لعلك توفق في ابتكار فكرة ما غير مسبوقة.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق على الدوام، والله الموفق
أخوك شعاع الشمس


----------



## khaledelrady (9 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله 
اهنيك على نتيجة مجهودك وإن شاء الله الى الامام دائماً
وارجو ان نتعرف اكثر لأنى اسعى فى نفس الأتجاه
وارجو الأستفادة من خبرتك
الرجاء المراسلة على XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## khaledelrady (9 يونيو 2006)

البريد على الياهو


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته 

اخي الحبيب هانى صبره ماشاء *الله* على مجهودك البارع و نريد منك اخى ان ندعم هذا الطموح فى قلوب و عقول كل المهندسين العرب حتى يكونوا مبدعين لاننا فى عصر الهندسه و الابداع طبعاً المُدعمه بالدين او المتحلى بأخلاقيات الدين.
و ارجوا منك ان تطرح علمك و خبرتك الى اخوانك المهندسين المسلمين وثق تماماً ان *الله* سوف يزيدك من العلم 
وفى اخر حديثى اتمنى لك و لكل مسلم التوفيق من عند *الله* عز وجل 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته ​


----------



## khaledelrady (16 يونيو 2006)

الأخ هانى ارجو عرض التفاصيل مثل الدائرة والتصميم لكى يستفيد الكل وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/محمد حمدي (18 يونيو 2006)

السلامعليكم يا أخ هاني
أنا محمدطالب في السنة النهائية في كلية الهندسة وأقوم بتصميم وتصنيع ماكية مننفس النوعمع أختلاف التصميم وأود الأتصال بك لسؤالكعنبعض الفنيات لقد قمت بألنتهام من التحكم على stepper motors وعمل برنامجيستقبل ال G-codesوأريد أن أستفيدبخبرتك وأن أتعاون معك


----------



## م/محمد حمدي (18 يونيو 2006)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## هندسة انتاج (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ياخى وفعلا جميله جدا بس ياريت تتفضل وتشرحلنا الخطوات والتكلفة بحيث نبقى على علم بالحاجات دى والخطوات اللى هنمشى عليها ايه فياريت تفدنا بهذا الموضوع 
وشكرا اخوك محمد


----------



## المهندس ابومشارى (25 أغسطس 2006)

*تصميم وتصنيع*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​*اخى العزيز هانى 
ماشاء اللة ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله تعالي
اعجبت كثيرا بما عملت والله يزيدك من العلم اكثر من ذلك لانك فخر لنا جميعن 
عندى طلب بسيط ارجو التوضيح عن كيفيت الخطوات التى اتبعتها فى اختراعك وتصنبعك للماكينة 
وكيف تعاملت مع الاوامر بالنسبة للكودات وعمليت التوصيل والي اخرة من الامور الفنية 
علنا نتمكن من خبرتك ان نعمل كما عملت ونحاول التطوير وأدخال بعض التحسينات ونشارك بالمنتدا 
بما يستجد مع كل واحد حاول ان يعمل ويطور على نفس مسارك او ابتكار مشروع اخر
ملاحظة
هل سجلت مشروعك فى مكان معين متخصص للأختراعات والابتكارات والتطوير؟؟
اذا كان الجواب بـ لا سارع الى ذالك قبل كل شى 

مع خالص تقديرى وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وعقبال ما نشوف ابتكاراتك وتصنيعك تنباع فى الاسواق *


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (25 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع اهنئك اخي هاني على العمل الرائع


----------



## ابوصالح الفهاد (29 أغسطس 2006)

*الله يوفقك*

السلام عليكم اخي اسال الله ان يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة 

ودي اسالك وين اقدر احصل علي جهاز التحكم الي يتحكم بحركات المكينة واذا كان عندي مكينة مقاس طاولته مترين ونصف في متر ونصف اقدر اركب عليها جهاز تحكم تبع مكينة مقاس طاولتها سبعين في خمسين وشي احسن شركة او موقع اقدر اشتري منهم اجهزة تحكم وتكون اسعارهم معقولة . 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر . 

اخوك عبدالله


----------



## hanysabra (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
اسف على التاخير فى الرد وهذا بسبب انشغالى فى العمل كى استطيع تغطية التكاليف الخاصة بالماكينة
لاننى استغرقت فى التجارب وانفقت الكثير من المال حتى اصل الى هذا المستوى 
والحمد لله اننى قد وصلت الى هذه المرحلة 

بخصوص الدوائر وخلافه سوف اقوم بطرحها بأذن الله فى اقرب فرصة 
اما بخصوص الاخ ابوصالح يمكنك مراسلتى على بريدى الخاص او الاتصال بى كى اعرف تفاصيل الماكينة التى عندك وان شاء الله تجد لدى طلبك 
وقريبا جدا بأذن الله سوف اعود اليكم مع الكثير من اعمال الماكينة
اخيكم هانى صبره ( مصر )


----------



## wael alahmad (11 سبتمبر 2006)

انت انسان رائع يا ريت في كتير مثلك يبنوا هالوطن بدل ما يزور الملاهي والخمارات ويحجوا حول العاهرات


----------



## ونيس (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله 

اخي هاني مبروك هذا العمل الرائع ..

وبورك فيك


----------



## el hachemi (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اتمنى لك مزيد من الاعمال.
الرجاء افادة الجميع بعملك و هل من الممكن ان نتعرف
على خطوات هدا الانجاز.


----------



## صلاح00 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك*
برغم انى ارى فى نفسى روح الابتكار ولكن ينقصنى الامكانيات*
والله الموفق للجميع 
وشكرا.


----------



## اياد الكوز (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وفقك الله اخي الكريم والى الامام انشاء الله انت وجميع المهندسين الاعزاء


----------



## التائب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بعد التحية
الاخ هاني صبره
مجهود جيد و رائع واتمني لك مزيد من التوفيق.
يسعدني التعرف عليك لاني من نفس الاهتمامات وتخصصي في هذا المجال ايضاً
بريدي هو o_taib at yhoo


----------



## hanysabra (5 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بافتتاح موقع خاص بالماكينة وسوف اضع الكثير من الدوائر الالكترونية والمخططات التى ساعدتنى كثيرا فى صناعه الماكينة ايضا سوف اضع وصلات لمواقع كثيرة جدا للافادة 
اسم الموقع 
cncstory 
طبعا .com


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بوركت أخي الكريم و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الإبداع
و أود أن أبشرك بأننا في فريق النهضة من العراق قد صنعنا ماكنة 3Axis CNC Milling تعمل على الحاسوب و نحن ثلاثة طلاب و أنتجنا قطع منقوشة من النحاس و الألمنيوم و الخشب و الرخام و لوحات إعلانات مضيئة رائعة من البلاستك الشفاف











هذه هي صور الماكنة التي أسميناها ( نهضة 1) أرجو منك أخ هاني الإتصال بي ضروري


----------



## hanysabra (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*عمل رائع ما شاء الله*

لكن اخى كيف اتصل بك والمنتدى يلغى اى اتصال بين الاعضاء ويقولولون لتعم الفائدة ماذا لو اردنا الحديث عن موضوع خاص بالمال مثلا 

على العموم انا بريديى هو hanysabra

على الهوت ميل 

اضفنى اذا استطعت


----------



## bey747 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة هل بالإمكان برمجة وقت بمكن اللقاء فيه جميعا عبر برامج المحادثة الشهيرة من اجل تبادل الخبرات ووضع ملخص لما ننتج اليه في الموقع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32714
اخوكم في الله


----------



## hanysabra (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوانى لقد قام الاخ وليد بمادرة جميلة وهى ان وضع صور للماكينة تبعه اذا فى اى شخص اخر لدية صور لماكينة من تصنيعه فليضعها هنا ليتواصل الجميع


----------



## قاسم الكيم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك أخي هاني

هذا ما نريده ونتمناه من شبابنا العربي المسلم

أن يكون مبدعا دائما وسباقا إلى العلم والإبداع


----------



## iillaa (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي اتمني لك المزيد


----------



## hanysabra (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الان تستطيع مشاهدة فيديو للماكينة حمل الملف التالى

http://www.cncstory.com/video/Router_jop2.rm


----------



## maaas76 (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي هاني صبرا الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك وإلى الأمام
أنا سويت الماكينة من أكثر من سنة و مستعد لتبادل المساعدة مع أي أخ كريم
كنت أتسائل كيف حصلت على برنامج قيادة الماكينة مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس بغداد (15 يناير 2007)

عاشت الايادي..............


----------



## احمد امين على امين (24 يناير 2007)

*i_will_get_you_asm************

السلام عليكم ...........
لقد اثار هذا المشروع اهتمامى ولكن عندى سؤال هل تعرف تعمل ماكينه cnc باحجام مختلف مثل 1.5فى 3 متر .................... ووفقك الله فى هذا المشروع


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى هانى
مبروك الماكينة الجديدة و سوف اقوم بالمشاركة انشاء الله فى هذا الموقع لتعم الفائدة .


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء هذه بعض الصور للماكينة التى قمنا بتطويرها فى(فراكتل ايدج)سنة 2003 كماكينة راوتر لتقطيع الخشب و الاكريليك و ايضا بعد التعديل لقطع المعادن فى سنة 2005.
مقاس الماكينة الطول3 متر بعرض 1.75


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله روعة على روعة يا مهندس فراكتل إيدج
بس ما عرفنا فراكتل إيدج شركة خاصة بيكم أم أنكم تعملون فيها ؟ و إن شاء الله تصنعون مكائن أخرى و تستمرون في التقدم ، و معاً نصنع الحياة .


----------



## fractaledge3 (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى وليد
اشكرك على كلماتك الرائعة و الحقيقة ان الشركة هى شركة خاصة بنا وهى تختص فى الاساس بتطوير البرمجيات ثم اضفنا لها النشاط التصنيعى الخاص بالماكينات و بالفعل قمنا بتصميم وعمل ماكينة اخرى خاصة بتقطيع المعادن بالبلازما فقط و لا يزال مجال التطوير مفتوح بأذن الله.


----------



## hekal_h3 (26 فبراير 2009)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف شكر


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (8 مارس 2009)

اشكركم اخواني كثيرا

وربنا يكثر من امثالكم لنهضة الامة الاسلامية

على فكرة : مشروع تخرجي هذا الفصل عن cnc وان شاء الله استفيد منكم وأفيد


----------



## م. ناجي أحمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم
الرجاء عرض تفاصيل إضافية عن البرنامج والـInterface المستخدم


----------



## uuum9999 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------

